# Silent Base 800 (Window) Gehäusewand brummt



## zerogott (31. Januar 2019)

*Silent Base 800 (Window) Gehäusewand brummt*

Hey,
ich hab leider seit ein paar Tagen ein echt nerviges Problem.
Die Gehäusewand meines Silent Base 800 fängt ohne ersichtlichen Grund an zu Brummen.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dieses Problem sich beheben/verschlimmern lässt sobald ich in die Obere Ecke der Gehäusewand drücke/tippe oder auf den oberen vorderen Teil des Gehäuse.
Hab den Bereich hier mal makiert https://zerogott.s-ul.eu/qFUI5V3e
Ich habe auch bereits probiert die Schrauben an der Rückseite testweise zu Lockern,entfernen oder fest zu ziehen welches nur kurz hilft und die Innenseite der Gehäusewand zwischen den Einrastmechanismen mit Kreppband abzukleben (hat leider garnicht geholfen).
Sobald druck gegen die Gehäusewand ausgeübt wird an der Ecke brummt die Seite nicht mehr.

Hat jemand ne Idee oder sogar das gleiche Problem gehabt und konnte es beheben?
Es wäre schade wenn ich das Gehäuse/die Gehäusewand schon nach 1 1/2 Jahren ersetzen müsste :/


----------



## Stueppi (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 800 (Window) Gehäusewand brummt*

Hast du eine Festplatte und ist diese nicht richtig entkoppelt? Daher kommt so ein relativ starkes brummen.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 800 (Window) Gehäusewand brummt*

Hast du irgnedwelche Festplatten, und oder Lüfter verbaut...
Wenn du Lüfter hast Ziehe die Lüfter einen nach dem anderen einmal aus, und schau obs besser wird.
Wenn es Festplatten gibt, welche du nicht brauchst (Systempartition) dann zieh allenfalls auch die einmal aus, und schau obs besser wird.
Dein Problem wird sicherlich nicht vom Gehäuse selbst kommen, denn ein Gehäuse vibriert nicht, Aber eben Festplatten und Lüfter können vibrieren, btw tun es eigentlich immer wenn man sie nicht entkoppelt.

Bei einer Wasserkühlung könnte allenfalls auch noch die Wasserpumpe vibrationen ans Gehäuse übertragen.


----------



## zerogott (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 800 (Window) Gehäusewand brummt*

Hey kurze Rückmeldung hatte leider nicht viel Zeit und bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen.
Ich hab grade die HDD mal in den unteren Cage eingebaut und auch die Gummiführungen+Schrauben gewechselt, und die Kabel führung in richtung der gedämmten rückseite gelegt leider ohne erfolg.
Wie bereits oben angesprochen verschwindet das Problem sobald druck auf die Seite ausgeübt wird :/


----------

